# tomtom car kit



## totof77 (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour 

Je souhaite acheter le tomtom car kit pour ipod touch. Et je me pose quelques questions:
-le tomtom car kit a t'il besoin d'être toujours connecté à la prise allume cigare pour fonctionner?
-quelle type de puce GPS le tomtom car kit contient-il ?

voilà, et merci pour vos futur réponse


----------



## Pouasson (7 Janvier 2010)

- Non, mais vu comment une connexion 3G+GPS suce la batterie, de toute façon, il vaut mieux le laisser brancher (pour les courts trajets ça ira tout de même, si ça peut te rassurer).

- C'est une SiRF star 3, la puce du kit, qui équipe aussi les Tomtom One.


----------



## totof77 (7 Janvier 2010)

ok merci
sa veut donc dire que si je bricole un boitier de pile lithium je pourrais utiliser le GPS hors de ma voiture...

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2010)

J'utilise largement le GPS en déplacement pendant une à deux heures à pied sans problèmes. La batterie se vide, mais je ne suis jamais tombé à plat.


----------



## totof77 (7 Janvier 2010)

parfait c'est largement suffisant comme autonomie; merci pour cette durée c'est bon a savoir.

merci


----------



## totof77 (22 Janvier 2010)

je reviens sur ce sujet, puisque j'ai enfin reçu mon tomtom car kit pour ipod touch (il fonctionne a merveille) cependant je voudrais revenir sur les dires de gwen et de Poissondezil.
Ils m'avaient affirmé que le tomtom car kit fonctionné sans être brancher via la prise allume cigare de la voiture. Eh bien après essai ce n'est pas le cas...
dommage mais bon cela n'altère en rien la qualité de cet objet.

voilà, comme sa la petite faute et réparés

PS: par contre c'est bien une puce SiRF star 3 qui équipe le tomtom car kit


----------



## silvere.desre (22 Octobre 2010)

salut,
tu peux suivre ce lien pour les détails : http://www.tomtomax.fr/test-tomtom-car-kit-iphone-ipod-touch.html
j'ai vu qu'effectivement qu'il fallait connecter l'allume cigare en permanence.

moi je me pose la question de savoir si je pouvais recycler mon antenne gps bluetooth pour cette application?


----------



## jean_ch (30 Décembre 2010)

totof77 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Je souhaite acheter le tomtom car kit pour ipod touch. Et je me pose quelques questions:
> -le tomtom car kit a t'il besoin d'être toujours connecté à la prise allume cigare pour fonctionner?
> ...


Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un kit car TomTom pour Ipod Touch mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Pouvez vous SVP si il y a qqe chose de particulier à paramétrer pour que ca marche ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Ultsve (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour voila j'ai un petit souci ... Après avoir contacté Tomtom et Apple en direct aucun des deux n'est capable de me dire si mon Ipod Touch 3g est compatible avec le kit Tomtom pour Ipod Touch. J'amerai savoir si quelqu'un a un Touch 3g qu'il a mis avec ce fameux kit (et éviter les gens qui ne parlent que de théorie).
Merci par avance.


----------

